# Mucky Races



## aymes (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever come across these before; http://www.muckyraces.co.uk/index.php ?

I've just signed up for the Norwich one!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

Mad! I used to enjoy fell running in the Peak District, which was pretty mucky at time - not sure about the obstacles though! You must let us know how it goes!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 21, 2010)

They strike me as being pretty expensive, but then I'm more used to orienteering (summer events ?2 per entry), fell running (not in East Anglia!) and adventure racing eg Open 5 (5 hours) ?25 per person (can compete as solo or pair), most of which include some navigation, which I like. 

Similar series of obstacle races are Mens Health Survival of the Fittest at Nottingham, Cardiff and Edinburgh - see http://www.mhsurvival.co.uk/ (?36 per person) 

Let us know who it goes. I have to work on 31st Oct, otherwise would consider coming to Norwich.


----------

